
Minimalistic CoreOS and Atomic OS VPS Provider. Canada Launch - datamantle
https://datamantle.com/blog/canada/
======
ciot1CDM
Can you guys honestly say, looking at your own website, that you _don 't_ seem
to be a fly–by–night outfit?

Yes, the bar is low in VPS land, but you could certainly do much better at
presenting yourselves properly.

